# Surprised Reactions.



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

I worked as a volunteer this past Saturday for a charity event on a college campus. There was a haunted woods/trail (the scary portion) and a hayride event. 

I selected to help with the hayride part by using some of my home props to entertain people while they waited to get on the horse drawn wagon. I didn't go overboard since I didn't know what to really expect, but I was surprised at some of the reactions for some of the props.

So I have an actual casket and we displayed a vampire inside of it. Kind of a ho-hum response. Folks thought it had a creep factor to it, but more interested in how you close thing and what kind of cloth is used inside. 

Animal skeletons went off really big.

The singing pumpkins were a smash. 

Zombie Babies kept everyone's interest.

I have the Spirit Stockade prop for picture ops. I think maybe three to four people took the time. Figured there would have been more takers on this but for some reason not a hit.

I was lucky enough to get the professional grade Ultra Vampire Ex Mortis stalkaround for $350 (costume store closing) and it was fantastic.

I guess the bottom line is you never know what prop will be the one to make your haunt. It could be the simplest thing or over the top.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Frankly, I have to like the prop before anybody else even sees it, the rest is just gravy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Historically the two items in our yard display that get the most comments are (1) a birdbath filled with plastic eyeballs, red colored water, with a crow perched on the edge holding an eye; and (2) a cheap severed foot in a shoe. Neither took much effort compared to the many items we've made, but they remain crowd favorites. Go figure:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was surprised to hear Roxy say the fountain was a crowd favorite, because it is at my house too. When I don't use my skull fountain, people always ask what happened to it. I'd say that and my Elmos are the biggest hits.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Historically the two items in our yard display that get the most comments are (1) a birdbath filled with plastic eyeballs, red colored water, with a crow perched on the edge holding an eye; and (2) a cheap severed foot in a shoe. Neither took much effort compared to the many items we've made, but they remain crowd favorites. Go figure:jol:


That fountain sounds amazing! Sometimes the simplistic will have the most impact because it's so well done.


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

I have two that are the most popular
A Blood fountain with skulls. Salvaged from a neighbors yard. The kids Love it

The other is much more elaborate and takes two people for it work right. [Me and an actor dressed.]
My electric chair is next to the Big coffin with the actor in it. It locks from the inside with a peep hole in the side to view the E chair. The fog machine under the chair can be activated from inside the coffin.
So A Victim sits in the chair. My actor hits the fog , some jump, some laugh
until I hit the DA sander attached under the seat. {OH BOY} 99.99% jump out of the chair, only to be greeted by My Dressed up actor coming out of the coffin. NEVER failed.

Sorry pics will not load


----------

